# flu during 2ww!



## squirrels (Jun 11, 2010)

Hi all,

Feeling a bit low today so looking for some positive stories to perk me up a bit. I'm 4 days post day 5 blast transfer (grade c blast) and I came down with flu on the evening of et! I'm getting over it now but I've spent most of the last 4 days coughing & sneezing.

I was already feeling a bit scared because our little embie is a grade c, but I can't see how it can have implanted with all my coughing!

Anyone else get cold/flu so soon after et & have a positive result?

Good luck to anyone else on 2ww

X


----------



## Flotsam (Feb 9, 2008)

Hi Squirrels

didn't want to read and run. Just wanted to send you      on your 2WW. Have everything crossed for you!!

Hopefully, someone will come along and answer your question.

Floss


----------



## sparkleysophie (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi Squirrels,
I wouldn't get too hung up on grade - ours have never been top grade, it either works or it doesn't - you still have every hope. Just wanted to say that I had a really bad cold with lots of coughing last year after ET and got a positive result - there is lots of cushioning in there - try not to worry and the best of luck    .
Sparkley x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi guys can I just say a big hello to you all and fingers crossed you get a BFP.. 

I'm nearly 2 weeks into D/R and i've every side affect possible along with a bloomin cold/flu! can I ask if I can take any Cold & Flu tabs?? as I feel like poo!!?? and scared the d/r won't be working under these circumstances.

x


----------



## sparkleysophie (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi hbkmorris,
Sorry you are not feeling well. Are you injecting or sniffing for d/r ? If you are sniffing I'd just have a quick word with your clinic to see that they are happy. Otherwise just stick to plain paracetamol for your cold symptoms with nothing extra in. Best of luck for your treatment,
Sparkley x


----------



## Hbkmorris (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi Sparkley

I'm on injections, my head feels like it's going to explode and I breath which is driving me crazy!! I've been trying to get hold of NHS direct since 8am but still can't get through! I shall keep on with the para's until I get hold of anyone.. Thank you.

So nice to read such a wonderful signature Sorry about your m/c but at least you've got your son and one on the way!! Your so lucky to have such great success.. uplifts me a tad x


----------



## sparkleysophie (Aug 4, 2005)

Hi hbkmorris,
I wonder if the d/r injections are giving you such a big headache. I got bad headaches on them - you need lots and lots of fluid (esp water) - I aimed for 3 litres a day which does help a lot with side effects. I'd have 1L milk and 2L water. 
I hope you have managed to get through to NHS direct now and hope you are feeling better.
Yes we have been very lucky even though I never produced many eggs; only 3 eggs making 2 embryos this last time. We have been very blessed.
Wishing you loads of luck,
Sparkley x


----------



## beckalouise (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi Squirrel

Just wanted to let you know that I start with a cracking cold/flu on the day of EC and coughed the whole way though 2ww.  Even though the clinic said it was impossible to 'cough them out' I was sure I had and booked a holiday for 4 weeks later.  As you can see from my signature got our BFP and now going though another impossible 2ww for 1st scan

All the best for all your treatments

Beckalouise x


----------

